# Mac is paired via Bluetooth with android phone but not connecting



## LynnCole (Dec 19, 2011)

I was able to connect last week by clicking around (my first time using Bluetooth) and paired my Mac to my phone. But today it's saying their paired but no connected no matter what I do. The phone appears on the Mac's list; the mac appears on the phone's list. Both are discoverable. Not sure what to try next.:neutral:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you selected browse device from the Mac?


----------

